# Interviewing for a Chiropractor billing job



## ealasaid76 (Jun 13, 2010)

I know there are only a few codes in Medicine that you use...so what kind of questions could they ask me?  It's only a one doc practice a few towns away from me.  Anyone work for a DC?


----------



## QodingQueen (Jun 18, 2010)

I just started a job at a Chiropractor's Office in Westchester, NY.  I don't know what information I can offer to help you, but I'm willing to give it a go. It would help me to know the type of job you are interviewing for: Is it strictly coding? Or will you be handling other duties as well? Will someone be training you?  How big is the practice?

My job duties are basically all inclusive: scheduling, phone, patient flow, applying modalities, coding & billing.  As far as the coding is concerned, yes, there are only a few codes used in this business. The trick to payment seems to be in the use of modifiers and more importantly, which insurances pay out on which codes. (It appears that there are updates from the AMA that come in from time to time about the appropriate usage of modifiers. I saw one of these updates just last week that will take effect on July 1, 2010.)

There's a lot of worker's comp. and no-fault insurance in this industry and there's a sequence involved in the billing process to get payment. 

When I interviewed the DC was more concerned about work ethics and reliability than coding and billing.  I actually asked them more questions than they asked me. I wanted to let them know that I was interested in their practice and being a part of their team. 

I'm not sure when you posted this, but let me know how you made out. If you get the job, I would be very interested in keeping in contact with you.


----------



## ealasaid76 (Jun 20, 2010)

Billing, I was told.  I guess being a coder would be a plus.  I have yet to hear from anyone to reschedule the interview.  (They had to cancel, Doc had an emergency.)

It's a one doc practice.  Seems like he has a lot of patients though that love him.  

What modifiers would you be using, if there are only 4 codes to choose from?

We'll see what happens...


----------



## ithomas14 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Best of luck to you.*

Billing and coding go hand in hand. You can't bill properly if you don't know the codes. You can mention during your interview that with your coding knowledge, you will be an asset to the position. Also, right now, you can search the internet for insurance companies for any knowledge in billing for chiropractors. Don't forget Medicare at CMS.gov. Medicare will pay for chiropractors, so if the doctor's notes can support their guidelines, you can get reimbursement. Good luck to you and let us know how your interview goes!


----------

